# New England is the Land of allroads



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I was just up there on a trip and, in addition to original S6s and S4s, I saw a TON of allroads. I see them relatively frequently here in DC, but they were absolutely everywhere up there. Maine especially had a bunch. 
I wonder what the percentage of sales is in New England? It must be pretty tall.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New England is the Land of allroads ([email protected])*

Audi usually sold pretty well in New England. I saw a lot of A6s in Boston last time, same goes for A4.


----------

